# Im breaking my silence...... my new car!



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I promised myself I would keep quiet about this until I had it safely in my possesion but the excitement has got the better of me! needless to say i can hardly contain myself!  










































































Andy.


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Wow  


  :smokin:


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Yay  

I dunno how you have stayed as quiet for as long  , well done I look forward to seeing it in the flesh :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

very, very nice 

Tacho is a bit on the large size, what is it? A visually impaired version?  j/k

bet you can't wait!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Crail Loser said:


> Yay
> 
> I dunno how you have stayed as quiet for as long  , well done I look forward to seeing it in the flesh :smokin:


I was going to make a point of dropping by on my way back from picking it up in Newcastle, the boat is supposed to doc on 22nd Dec but no doubt it will be delayd at this time of year! 
And no doubt you'll be drunk somewhere and the garage will b closed


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

LOL, tachos fookin massive! Not too keen on it but if thats the worst part of the car then im not botherd!


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, that's cool.

Almost didn't recognise it as an R32 with that front bumper, makes the front end look loads different.

I especially like the gate for the gear stick, that's a nice touch. Funky clocks in the centre console too. 

Tacho seems fine to me, I got one of those chunky ones too, with the shift light, and I'd almost go so far as to say that I wouldn't feel comfortable flooring it in the lower gears without it. The revs rise so quick that you don't have time to gaze at the factory tacho, much better to be blinded by the shift light as a prompt to shift gear.  

Nice engine bay too, don't forget to buy some Brasso from the shops on the way back.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

tim b said:


> Almost didn't recognise it as an R32 with that front bumper, makes the front end look loads different


Auto Garage TBK bumper.

What's the engine spec?

Phil


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

OMG thats sex on wheels. Particularly shiny wheels at that :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Philip said:


> Auto Garage TBK bumper.
> 
> What's the engine spec?
> 
> Phil


Erm.... here you go......

Might not be 100% correct but its taken from GT Culture and Powervehicles translations so should be quite accurate.  


1994 R32 GTR V-spec II Built by Garage Saurus
(approx 650bhp)

Highly polished or Possibly Chromed Finish on Engine Covers, Plenum, intake pipe, and Turbo 
Trust 3 Core Intercooler 
Trust T78-33D- 17cm Single Turbo Kit 
External Wastegate - 1.1kg spring
"Screamer" Pipe 
Aftermarket Down Pipe (Lagged) 
Large Diameter Exhaust system (possibly HKS Titanium "race use only") 
Aftermarket Induction Kit 
Aftermarket Clutch 
Fuel Pressure Regulator 
1.2mm Metal Head Gasket 
Turquoise Injectors (700cc)
R33 GTR Fuel pump x 2
In 264, Out 272 cams
Surge tank
Greddy Intake Plenum 
Greddy Fuel Rail 
Greddy Oil Cap 
Greddy Radiator Cap 
Greddy Anodised Auxiliary Engine Pulleys (x3) 
Braided Hoses throughout engine bay 
Earls Fuel Line and Connectors 
Alloy ARC Radiator 
Alloy Oil Catch Tank 
Oil Filter Relocation Kit 
Alloy Slam Cover panel 
Brake Servo Stopper 
Alloy Brake Fluid Cap 

and some extra bits and pieces..... :smokin:


----------



## stu0x (Jun 30, 2002)

Nice cup holders


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

stu0x said:


> Nice cup holders


it was them that helped me make my decision


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Hmmm newcastle you say 

Hmmmmm 22d December you say




Bud that car looks fantastic

Cup holders and those rather funky car mats


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

Fcuk me, that is absolutely stunning!!!

Guessing we'll be seeing you at Crail next year?! At least Bill's got some good competition now!

Congratulations mate, i'm delighted for ya!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Cheers guys.
Yeah its not far off the same spec as Bills, just ever so slightly more powerfull so should be quite an even race.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Will it run a 10s though  , need something up here to beat the GTsTs 11:00 run so I can convince Doug to let me play with it again


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Its up to you to make it run 10s mate!


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow! one of the best looking R32s i've seen!


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

very nice! how much was it?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow!
very nice


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

GTRules said:


> very nice! how much was it?


Enough that i need to watch my pennies


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R32 GTR*

As i said a while back --Congrats.Its a wild looking R32 with good power, should turn a few heads....Good luck...


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

cheers mate, it will need to got to marc as soon as i get it as its got a problem with the rear diff, bearing or something, no too major. I'll be sure to let you know when its going in and you can come down and have a peek. And maybe polish it for me!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Stunning


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Best looking R32 I have seen in a while. Fantastic:smokin:


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i like it. apart from the bling interior bits. but hey. it looks cool


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks awesome ... great spec on it too.

Well done that man !


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Fookin sweet !!

Not my preference on the front bumper (thought it was an evo3 someone had messed with at first !!).

But everything else is a big tick on the bits I'd do on mine list !!

J.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

cheers guys, Im not too sure about the interior myself, it may be a bit much. I'll wait till i se it tin the flesh (?) before i make any decisions.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

GORGEOUS OUTSIDE AND IN...gotta see this in the flesh..bring to an event...please!!!!!


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

You Lucky-Lucky BA573d ,that is NICE mate


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Real nice mate.

The front is not doing it for me though. As Bladey says, it does look Evo.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

I'll hopefully be at TOTB next year so it will be there in all its glory! :smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Very nice mate, bet you cant wait!

R.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Really glad you found one in the end and it looks great :smokin:

Hope the time passes quickly.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Cheers Nick, is yours here yet mate?


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Everything looks wicked..

(except for those Rally style fog lights)


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Mmm... polished engine bay. Mint! Great find.

Cya O!


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

ok 
Thats one seriously meaty boast
kit and bit seem to have taken the understated mean look and punches you in the face now 
I love it 
Engine bay is a work of art 
Good luck keeping that all polished over the winter LOL
congrats 
Jay


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Think i may have to seriously consider how i use it over the winter. The wheels dont look as if they'd take too kindly to the salty roads!  
3 months of the fiesta me thinks!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Polishing*

Dont worry m8, you know you can always bring your engine bay parts over to me for polishing up to standard again...Im just about to start mine in the next week or so.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

cheers mate  
you not attacked the yaris with the brasso yet?


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

awesome looking car u got there dude be worth going to crail next year if u and bil r going head to head on the 1/4


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

we will be mate!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Totalburnout said:


> Cheers Nick, is yours here yet mate?


Collecting it from Abbey Saturday morning - all mapped and ready to roll:smokin:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Youd better get some pics up as soon as then mate! :smokin:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I was wondering how long you would last  

As I said before mate, excellent car, and worth the cash!

 :smokin:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

cheers Dan, i appreciate your help mate


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Well done m8 , stunning car , hopefully get a look sometime. Congrats!!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

It will no doubt be down at marcs a fair bit so feel free to take her for a spin if your about mate


----------



## max55uk (Jul 31, 2004)

I must honestly say that this is the best R32 GTr i have seen to date, wheels do finish it off nicely,

enjoy it!


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> It will no doubt be down at marcs a fair bit so feel free to take her for a spin if your about mate


Now there's an offer I couldnt refuse!! And the offer is reciprocated with my car.

:smokin: 

Congrats again , I can just hear you now when you go back to work after the xmas break speaking with your work mate's;

Workmate 1 - "So then what did you get for xmas??"
Workmate 2 - "Oh just the usual boring stuff socks , smellies , dvds the usual"
Workmate 3 -"What about you then??"
You - "Oh nothing out of the ordinary , just a Garage Sarus tuned R32 Skyline"


----------



## aWeX (Dec 17, 2003)

Reminds me of my brothers car spec-wise. It`s built by Garage Saurus too  Anyways, I like your car, I bet you`ll have a lot of fun when it finally arrives!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Absolutely stunning, you must be well chuffed.
That cars going to have some serious presence when its on the road.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

That car is horny and it bloody well knows it!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Very nice motor, but I have to ask - is it just me or is there a small green frog stuck to the front of the front left suspension tower??


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Seriously dude,

You need to get out more !!!!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Jim27 said:


> Very nice motor, but I have to ask - is it just me or is there a small green frog stuck to the front of the front left suspension tower??


HAHAHAHAHAHA...it got sucked in the engine bay from that whopping T78!


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Totalburnout said:


> cheers Dan, i appreciate your help mate


No worries my man.....let me know how it goes


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Jim27 said:


> Very nice motor, but I have to ask - is it just me or is there a small green frog stuck to the front of the front left suspension tower??



Yeah, i think its one of those daft jap good luck superstitions! dont want to remove it incase of bad Karma!


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Absolutely stunning car m8 - what with Bill's new BWB, "my" BBB and now this   :smokin: 

Let us know when you get it m8 

Rog


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Im going top be speaking to pete about helping with the registering etc, so no doubt you will see it soon!  
(well, just over 3 weeks!)


----------

